# Fish Finder location



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

For those that have one, or more. Where do you prefer to have it mounted? Within easy reach or at a distance? I like mine very close, so that I can make adjustments quickly. I see a lot of them at the bow,near the anglers feet. I have a first gen. Auto chart is fine,but I really have to pay attention to fine details.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I always put mine in the boat.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Ok! Good one.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Usually if it is at the bow, there is another at the controls. I have mine at the controls and going to buy a second one for the bow. Nice to be able to see the sonar in both places. I've been fishing off the back using the Terrova's remote to move myself around so I can see my sonar while I get more comfortable with the lakes I'm fishing.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Two at the helm, one at the bow, one at the stern. Or put a 6-12” piece of track front and rear and move one of the units on a Cisco mount where and when you need it. No such thing as too many or too large, as long as they fit in your budget.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm hoping that a Helix 7 si at the stern. Have the 9 gen 1 at the bow.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You fishing off now ? Or trolling? Both


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

depends on the boat and your style of fishing. before i mounted mine in my Erie boat (Baha 299), i made foam mockups and taped into position so that i could walk around boat to see how viewable they were.

working on setup for my alumacraft trophy now - bow rider V fishing boat. looking at one or two at helm stations and another to move from bow when casting to transom when trolling. need a good networked setup to do this and not sure either lowrance or hummingbird can do. neither mfg rep has been too convincing that they can do it... my Erie Baha 299 has networked simrad systems installed.


----------

